# miles, rental and own car



## MarkMan (Mar 4, 2020)

drove for uber last year for three month with the rental and the rest of the year in my car.
Uber tax summary gives me only total miles

Can I just do the miles deduction (.58?) for the total miles?


----------



## Laf118 (Dec 14, 2019)

I did. It didn’t give me that option in turbo tax when I said rental car wanted to do price of rental plus gas receipts but I looked online and it said you could do miles on a rental and that was easier and it was a higher deduction. I’m not a tax professional tho so you may want to confirm this info.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

MarkMan said:


> drove for uber last year for three month with the rental and the rest of the year in my car.
> Uber tax summary gives me only total miles
> 
> Can I just do the miles deduction (.58?) for the total miles?


Did you keep a mileage log on both cars? If you did you can compare the portion of the total cost of the rental car applied to business use, including gas, taxes, insurance and the rental itself. That may be a higher deduction than the mileage deduction. For example, if the rental was used strictly for business, and cost $500 for everything, you would need 862 miles @$0.58 to break even.
I'm not a tax professional either. :whistling:


----------

